

Google Shares Spike 6% After ‘Alphabet’ Restructuring - zhuxuefeng1994
http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/10/google-shares-spike-5-after-alphabet-restucturing/

======
thesimpsons1022
So? It's after hours trading. Its silly to pretend that it's a real 6 percent
boost. Let's see the price tomorrow. Thats when you can say this is a
legitimate spike.

~~~
nikmobi
I don't know much about stocks. Why is after hours different?

~~~
ennuihenry
The volume for after-hours trading is significantly lower as there are fewer
exchanges open. 4PM ET is deemed the traditional end of the day for trading.

~~~
iofj
Also, most people can't trade after hours. So this price is artificial, in the
sense that a lot of holders of Google stock wouldn't be able to sell at this
6% increased price.

------
chedi
you will find a link in the source of [https://abc.xyz/](https://abc.xyz/)
that link to [http://www.hooli.xyz](http://www.hooli.xyz)

nice !

------
pietaalpha
[https://www.google.com/finance?q=google&ei=KrHJVePTLcSXUOO9v...](https://www.google.com/finance?q=google&ei=KrHJVePTLcSXUOO9vfAG)

is 0.19 % down ?

------
RexRollman
I honestly don't understand why the stock price would increase with this. It
seems to me that all they did was add a layer of bureaucracy (or just shuffled
it around).

~~~
irishcoffee
The closest thing I can come up with is that the're modeling after companies
like this:

[http://www.textron.com/](http://www.textron.com/)

Textron owns Bell Helicoptor, and EZ:GO Golf Cart company, among ~12 others,
but the stock is all Textron stock.

I guess its kind of like internal diversification. I realize Google is a
decently unique company, so I'm not sure exactly why they did what they did,
but the model they jumped to seems common enough.

~~~
encoderer
Or, Berkshire Hathaway

